# Please critique my first two compositions. A fugue and quartet in F minor.



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Quartet.

Fugue

Three Voice G-Minor Solo

Unfinished but was trying to do 4 voices in G minor and E flat major

Thanks! Any feedback welcome.

I only play the piano so far. (alto sax in highschool). Want to learn the violin.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice fugue. I did expect the second voice to enter a bar earlier - that bar when the first ends the theme seemed "dead". Also, somewhere in there in one voice (bar 24? Can't read it) the voice goes from F-flat to F-natural. Why? Music should always be written as easily as possible for the performer's sake - just write E-natural then F.

Quartet. again, readability is the issue for me. Many examples: take bars 9,10,11 . The last two beats - don't write sixteenths. Write eighths with staccato marking. So much easier to read. Bar 12, etc, the flute is so choppy - try a legato line with the same notes. It would contrast nicely with the busy work in the piano and the already choppy violin part.

Nice ideas, and pleasant enough - keep it up!


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> Nice fugue. I did expect the second voice to enter a bar earlier - that bar when the first ends the theme seemed "dead". Also, somewhere in there in one voice (bar 24? Can't read it) the voice goes from F-flat to F-natural. Why? Music should always be written as easily as possible for the performer's sake - just write E-natural then F.
> 
> Quartet. again, readability is the issue for me. Many examples: take bars 9,10,11 . The last two beats - don't write sixteenths. Write eighths with staccato marking. So much easier to read. Bar 12, etc, the flute is so choppy - try a legato line with the same notes. It would contrast nicely with the busy work in the piano and the already choppy violin part.
> 
> Nice ideas, and pleasant enough - keep it up!


Thank you, I was just learning how to use Musescore when I wrote the Fugue so I was having a bit of trouble especially with how to make the stems either go up or down. The F-flat is supposed to be E-sharp, but when you shift notes up, Musescore uses sharps, and when down, flats. I didn't notice the defect until publishing. 

With the quartet, I'm not exactly sure how accents work, but I couldn't find one that I felt expressed the sound I was invisioning. Technically I think I would have wanted detached legato as you recommended. 

I'll work on making my sheets more easy to read (as well as correct,). Thank you for listening, it means a lot to me.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

The F minor quartet ,very nice ,a sweet melocholy and a wonderful melody.

The fugue also good although maybe it seems you tried to hard to write a fugue but if exercise it what you were after not a problem.A good melody and good voice interaction overall.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

bagpipers said:


> The F minor quartet ,very nice ,a sweet melocholy and a wonderful melody.
> 
> The fugue also good although maybe it seems you tried to hard to write a fugue but if exercise it what you were after not a problem.A good melody and good voice interaction overall.


Thank you :]


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Yeah. The spirit of bach do exist on the quartet

I think the quartet has has problem with its consistency. It felt that the beginning of the quartet is totally a different piece compared to the end of the quartet.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Tarneem said:


> Yeah. The spirit of bach do exist on the quartet


😂



Tarneem said:


> I think the quartet has has problem with its consistency. It felt that the beginning of the quartet is totally a different piece compared to the end of the quartet.


Thank you for the critique. I'll work on keeping a piece more consistent in the future.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Not being a musician, I can't give you much of a critique, but I thought it was really impressive. Nice melodies, and beautiful harmonic shifts.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Bruce said:


> Not being a musician, I can't give you much of a critique, but I thought it was really impressive. Nice melodies, and beautiful harmonic shifts.


Thank you, means so much to me!


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Sentimental piece written during my lunch


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

2022-06-27 23-55-46


Watch "2022-06-27 23-55-46" on Streamable.




streamable.com





Pseudo Classical? Almost half done learning FL studio. Start to my synth orchestra.


----------

